# Western 69981 ultramount frame mounts for 2011-up GM 2500 3500



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

very nice shape, with hardware. $300 cash picked up in eastern CT or RI.

Will ship but buyer pays shipping and paypal fees.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

These are sold


----------

